# What finishes sell best?



## Smitty37 (Sep 7, 2011)

We have a whole truck load of plating finishes to select from these days a couple of years ago 24Kt gold seemed to be the biggest seller.  I wonder what finish sells best now please indicate your top sellers.


----------



## parawood (Sep 7, 2011)

I won't even buy 24 kt anymore. Leaning away from 10 kt too. Ti is my current favorite.

Parawood


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 7, 2011)

Rhodium is another big winner for me.


----------



## Balasharc (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm lucky if I sell 2 Gold colored pens a month. Best sellers and family favorites are Chrome, Rhodium , BLK TI and any combo with those in them.


----------



## jodoidg (Sep 7, 2011)

Rhodium!!  If I use gold it's TN, except on the 24K accent kits.


----------



## greggas (Sep 7, 2011)

Rhodium far and away for me...then black TI and copper is third


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 7, 2011)

*hmmm*

I thought about including Rhodium....


----------



## 76winger (Sep 7, 2011)

Gold TN and Rhodium are my favorites. And the combo of 22k and Rhodium on some is favored combination as well.


----------



## theidlemind (Sep 7, 2011)

I voted "silver" because that's the closest to Rhodium. 
Rhodium and tn gold for me.


----------



## EricJS (Sep 7, 2011)

76winger said:


> Gold TN and Rhodium are my favorites. And the combo of 22k and Rhodium on some is favored combination as well.


 
These combos are popular for me as well. Rhodium is next.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 7, 2011)

Rhodium combos are my best sellers too


----------



## EarlD (Sep 7, 2011)

Rhodium for me.  If I do gold it's usually TN.  Why isn't Rhodium one of your poll choices?


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Thank you*

It appears that Gold TI/Black TI and Chrome are the new favorites followed by Rhodium (other)...

This information will be useful in determining what to stock.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 12, 2011)

*CLOSED*

This is closed it looks like everyone who wants to has responded.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Sep 12, 2011)

Black Ti for me although Rhodium is right there too.


----------

